# Welcome to japan



## Don_Lugo

I am new to this forum, but I am not new to Japan.

I have lived in Japan off and on for the last 22 years. I am married to a Japanese woman from Kawasaki. I have two beautiful daughters who are raised American but speak fluent Japanese. I call them my Japa-Ricans.

I live in Yokosuka, it's a decent city south of Tokyo and Yokohama on the main island of Honshu.

Any advice I can give is mainly related to the Kanagawa Prefecture area, but I've been all over this country.

Just joined this forum today, and I've noticed a pattern that most people use this as a Q&A type forum instead of a community. 

Happy to be here, and let's see if it's worth sticking around for.


----------



## JamesInJapan

Welcome to the forum! I'm pretty new to the forum myself too.
I haven't been in Japan as long as you have, so maybe some of the advice you give others might be good for me too


----------



## myrrh

Don_Lugo said:


> Just joined this forum today, and I've noticed a pattern that most *people* use this as a Q&A type forum instead of a community.


In most cases, it's not "people" but a single troll who also used to post on another board that I moderate. I actually caught this individual making the same post (on the same very challenging topic) every three or so months to this and that other board. Each time, he would post unusual/challenging questions (often requiring significant knowledge of Japanese immigration, customs, labor or tax law), and then disappear...never to return. (He would rotate the wording between the two boards...but they would be the exact same posts in a different order.)

For some reason, threads to this board often get deleted here, so it's hard to see/show you the patterns now. However, one of the reasons I can be a bit "abrupt" on here is the large number of single posts where the poster asks very challenging questions (again often requiring significant knowledge of Japanese immigration, customs, labor or tax law) and then never logs in again. I'm not talking not posting again--these individuals are never logging in again after their one-off post...which is very strange. You can see some just on the first page of the Japan thread. I do wonder if it is the same individual. I also have my doubts whether the person/people making these posts has/have ever even been to Japan....

I've already shared my bio multiple times here. Anyway, welcome to this board!


----------

